# Anyone familiar with the Baby Eagle Semi Compact? How did or do you like it?



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Have recently been introduced to this manufacture and their products, but not really discussed it with owners or users of this gun. Does anyone have any feedback on them?


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Have a steel compact Jericho 941. Its the same gun essentially before Magnum Research relabeled it as the Baby Desert Eagle when they took over the importation. I've probably put about 1000 rounds through it up till now. Vary reliable, only had reliability issues when trying out some aftermarket magazines. As for accuracy, well I'm sure the gun can shoot better than I'm able to shoot it, but I can keep pretty good groups. Also in my opinion its a pretty good looking pistol.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for your response and pics, Spanish. Yes, I agree, I think it is good looking too! Now, I've heard it is made by a Chinese company? Have you heard anything?


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

As far as I know, they are still produced in Israel by IWI. Just imported and relabeled as the Baby Desert Eagle by Magnum Research.
Israel Weapon Industries (IWI) Ltd, Pistols
Magnum Research Baby Desert Eagle II, 9mm, Steel, Full Size, 10 round - Style # BE9900, MRI Shop / Firearms


----------

